# Hi Standard Riot Shotgun K120



## BLACKMags (Nov 6, 2008)

i recently adopted a Hi Standard Riot Shotgun K120 from my father, I have looked around and I can't find any information on it. I would like to purchase some accessories for it maybe change the hand grip and stock. Does anyone know anything about this weapon ? If so any information would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 6, 2008)

You might call a Cabela's store (Or if you live close enough to one...I do about 40 miles away) and ask for the Gun Library! They have folks there who are experts or will know how to get the information your after.


----------



## johndefresno (Dec 5, 2008)

Howdy all -

I guess I'll step in.  This is my first posting since the mandatory "Intro" post.  Actually, I found this post while surfing the 'net for some incidental information on the shotgun, and decided to join the forum to give you the appropriate answer. 

The Hi-Standard Riot-7 (Flite King K120) was an excellent and very popular 12 gauge high capacity pump shotgun used by many police agencies in the 60's.  It holds seven (7) 3/4" shells, and it has a smooth, reliable action with a modified choke and notched, flip-up leaf rear sight for use with shotgun slug shots.

I purchased and carried one myself as a deputy sheriff, and eventually modified it by removing the stock and using a Choate Machine pistol grip for undercover and stake out work.  It served me well.  The 18 1/2 inch barrel brought the overall size down to 20 1/2 inches.  In fact, I still have the little rascal.

That is, by the way, the minimum allowable size for a shotgun in California (without having to hassle with special licensing), and the weapon in its current configuration is "street legal" as long as a folding stock is not added to the pistol grip adaptation.

You should have no trouble finding many threads from various sites that mention this great $150 law enforcement shotgun - just Google "Hi Standard Riot 7" or "Riot 18-7" and you will find several entries.  A parts list is available at this url:
http://www.e-gunparts.com/productsch...20KING K-120


----------



## MontereyJack (Dec 7, 2008)

Good post john, thanks for the education. 

www.e-gunparts.com is a great source for parts. The company name is Numrich Gun Parts Corporation, phone #(866) 686-7424.

I just purchased a gas piston and three 35 round magazines for my Galil from them. Only $27.55 each for brand new polymer magazines, not bad. Ordered 11/26/08, delivered 12/5/08.


----------

